# Duke's parents ... time to share yours



## ALDuke (May 15, 2011)

Here is a pic of Duke's parents and a pic of Duke as well. It's amazing seeing what two GSD's can produce and how different it can be. Duke was one of 3 long coats in their litter.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! 



Jaxon's Sire: Tom vom Haus Pixner









Jaxon's Dam: Mi-Jos Cayenne













_______________________________

Lukas' Sire: Vador









Lukas' Dam: Helga


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Addie's Sire: Bo Ce Fus









Addie's Dam: Helga









Addie


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Fun thread!


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

This is Blitz's Daddy his name is Jerry Lee










This is Blitz's Mommy her name is Tess










And this is Blitz at 10 months


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


>


Wow! Killian sure got the amazing looking dog genes from that breeding!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Wow! Killian sure got the amazing looking dog genes from that breeding!!


Thank you, were just so much in love with him!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

*Stellas Parents*

Sorry I do not have a new picture of Stella on this computer, but these are her parents, Vacso & Wienona


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner's sire:
Ch. Kismet's Ladies Man









Gunner's dam:
Ch. Amari's Beware of Foxy Roxy










This is Roxy's litter mate Bandit (Gunner's Uncle). I just love this dog and wanted to show him as well.
2008 Westminster BOS/Group Winning/BISS/Ch. Amari's Bandit of Broadcreek OFA H/E









*
*


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

This is Texas's Father, Sumsun (Pet lines)









This is Texas's Mother, Bella (German working lines: Granddaughter of Bastin vom Kokeltal)










Texas pictured at 6 months. Physically, she has not changed much at 11 months. =)


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are Mona's dam and sire.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Here are Echo's parents, from Royale German Shepherds in Michigan. Breeder is Gail Bauer.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

jasmine's sire grief von english creek













dam: tara vom Schlossfelsen











Jasmine: Tara Greif Von English Creek



didnt know if i needed to put the kennel name for copyright reasons if im not suppost to i apologize
english creek german shepherds


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

LukasGSD said:


> Beautiful dogs!
> 
> Jaxon's Sire: Tom vom Haus Pixner


That handsome guy is Bunny's grandfather!

Bunny's mom: Terra vom True Haus










Bunny's dad: PAM Nick-Nik von Sontausen SchH3 CDX TD PT









Bunny:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I love that picture of Bunny! TO FUNNY! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Ruby's Dam Questa:









Ruby's Sire Royce:









And 2 most recent of Ruby:


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Koda's Mom








Koda's Dad








My Koda


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Connor's sire Ch.Nanook's Jenason of Cache (Tukker)









Dam Sunflower's The Highlander (Raven)









Connor (Sunflower's Immortal of Dilquin)

















Kenna's Sire BISS.Am.Can.Ch.Foncesa's Jimmi Edale









Dam Multi Group,BPIS,BPISS,Ch.T-Ho's TigerLilly Edale









Kenna (BIM Edale's Wild Thyme -ch pt'd)

























krisk


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

DunRingill said:


> Bunny:



You have a beaaaautiful girl! And I love that name. Bunny! But of course, I'm biased to anything Tom right now.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

RogueRed26 said:


> This is Texas's Mother, Bella (German working lines: Granddaughter of Bastin vom Kokeltal)


 Her mother doesn't happen to be named Queenie?


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


>


Yay for half brothers! Here's another picture of Quasi if you wants it.

Sire: Tarnoki-felvigyazo Quamatz









Dam: Sequoyah's Raven's Midnight Watch









==Gryffin vom Sequoyahhaus


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Photo credit goes to respective owners and photographers, all photos were taken off the pedigreedatabase.

Trent's sire

Nirko vom HausReid VPG3 IPO3










Trent's dam

Quiena von der Rackwitz-Meute SCHH1 KKL1










Trent













Whiteshepherds said:


> Fun thread!


Really some good looking dogs!! I think I've found my favorite White Shepherd breeder


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie's Mom, Sam. Wolfie's father, Xander and Wolfie. I think he's a little clone of Daddy


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Rayne's sire: Bandit v. Wolfsheim









Rayne's dam: Denali v. Wildhaus









"Rayne" Karma v. Wildhaus (13 weeks)










(taken for color change comparison, not really trying to stack her)









*first two pics not mine!*


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Klamari said:


> Rayne's sire: Bandit v. Wolfsheim



I am jealous.  I want a Bomber v Wolfsheim Baby, but I also love Bandit!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

dam







sire








Axel

This is my trial run at posting pictures...thanks for letting me practice, and show off my baby!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

LukasGSD said:


> You have a beaaaautiful girl! And I love that name. Bunny! But of course, I'm biased to anything Tom right now.


I'm lovin' this dog, she's a blast.....tho I'm praying we both survive her adolescence  Love both sides of her pedigree. I've never seen Tom irl but love the pic and his pedigree.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser's Sire:

*G Kway vom Posthorn SchH3 KKL1
*












Mauser's Dam:

*SG Harley vom Triton BH, AD,T-1, RN, CGC, HIC*












I need a new stacked picture of Mauser - this one is almost a year old:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

my Dia is still a pup, but here is Dia









her Sire Buzz








Her Dam, Angel


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

From the pedigreedatabase Rorie's Dad


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

Raya's mom Reese










Raya's dad Dare









Raya









Pictures of mom and dad where taken by breeder.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby's Mom









Abby's Dad


----------

